# Coleman 120Qt Cooler, $50 shipped @Walmart



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you were thinking of grabbing one, do so now...will be near impossible to find them again at this price, especially with the free shipping.

Walmart.com: Coleman Xtreme 120 Quart Cooler: Camping


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Ray
Better have another sh*t man!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

they also have the 150's (with the slots) for $70
Coleman Cooler, Marine, 150 Quart - Walmart.com

Not sure how much they normally go on walmart, but anything walmart carries online they will ship to a store for free. Thats how i could afford to buy kettlebells cause buying a 62 lb kettlebell online is like $65 in shipping normally lol


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Killer Price !!!

Not in the market just yet but for future reference on this model does it have the slits on the inside sidewalls to be able to make slide in shelves do you know?

Thanks

*EDIT:* Just saw Zogg's reply after mine ... so I assume this model does no have the slots. Still a great price regardless!!!

But I think for to get and extra 30qt and get the slots may be worth the $20.

I can't wait till I actually fill up my new Wineador and need to get a cooler for overflow... Thats when I know I have arrived. LOL By the rate I'm bidding on crap on CBID I will need one sooner than I think.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ive never seen either in person, but there is another thread mentioning the 120 and 150 and someone mentioned that the 150 (i think tony did) was the only one w/ slots


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I can confirm that the 120 qt DOES NOT have slots. I stopped by Walmart on Thursday and I peeked inside the 120 qts they had -- no slots.

Get the 150 qt if you want to add trays/shelves.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

Chris, you are going to need this cooler sometime in the future....Buy it...buy 2...your stash will keep growing without you even knowing...

I picking up a 120qt what the hell!!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

chef-zorba said:


> Chris, you are going to need this cooler sometime in the future....Buy it...buy 2...your stash will keep growing without you even knowing...
> 
> I picking up a 120qt what the hell!!


Ya I know .... The 150qt will be what I will go with just cause it has the slots and I like to have shelves.

Its crazy how my storage and cigars have progressed over the last 2 months since starting this hobby.

Started with 20 cigars and a small humidor.... then in about 3 weeks upo to about 60-80 cigars and a 8 bottle emerson wine cooler where I build cedar shelves etc. with 2 cheaphumidor trays, and now I have a 28 bottle Newair with all the KL and bags, fans, and 7 cheaphumidor trays and now up to about 150-200 cigars.

ALL IN JUST UNDER 2 MONTHS !!!!!!!!! :fear: Going Down The Slippery Slope Bad Looks Like!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a good price and have gotten this one before...also got the 165 qt. from Costco at $80 so I actually have too many storage containers around.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Why do you guys needs slots for the cooler? Just buy your cigars by the box and cab and you won't have to worry about drawers or shelves! LOL.

I happened to see this deal earlier this week and I will be stopping tomorrow to pick one up. I'm devoting one of these coolers for all of by BHK boxes to put in the basement where it stays a perfect 60-63 degrees and will be adding roughly 2-3lbs of beads to keep the RH around 60%. This will be much easier to store them rather than in my wine cooler which I open all the time to grab smokes. With the cooler, I'll only have to open it a few times the best five years.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I would make the suggestion to always buy the 150 qt cooler. If you are currently trying to convince yourself you don't need the biggest one they make then please stop lying...it is futile to resist...LOL!!!! I said I would never fill mine and its full and my old desktop is full as well.

Buying the 120 qt is like buying a house with no bathroom...it may be cheaper but when you find yourself outside leaning up against a tree in the backyard for balance you are going to wish you had the extra space.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

great, just what I need another reason to buy more storage!


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

I bought one of the 150s last summer, but never used the grooves in them for the first few months, until my collection grew enough to justify some shelves. Flipped it vertical, added some shelves, and finally filled it up.

Just bought a second 150 last week, but this one for long term lower RH storage. Won't bother with shelves this time, as I won't be digging through it very often, so stacking things up is perfectly fine. Both hold humidity very, very well, with no leaks that I can see. It's well worth the price for a coolerador that'll hold a few hundred sticks, no problems.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Crap! I slacked off on this deal. Never made it to my local Wally World till today. Sure enough they didn't have any, yet alone anything bigger than a 50 quart. The only one they had was some god awful 120 quart green hunting cooler version for $52. 

Guess I'll have to keep my eye out for another deal and just order it and have shipped to by local store.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Crap! I slacked off on this deal. Never made it to my local Wally World till today. Sure enough they didn't have any, yet alone anything bigger than a 50 quart. The only one they had was some god awful 120 quart green hunting cooler version for $52.
> 
> Guess I'll have to keep my eye out for another deal and just order it and have shipped to by local store.


I just took advantage of this deal last week. It was shipped to the house for free.

Coleman Marine 150qt Cooler


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

I have a 100 qt Coleman on the way now. Paid $85 for it so not quite the deal you got. But the wife put the smack down on a 150 qt. Especially after the 300 count humidor, Windador and multiple tupperdors. Guess that is what I get in a small NY city apartment.


----------



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Crap! I slacked off on this deal. Never made it to my local Wally World till today. Sure enough they didn't have any, yet alone anything bigger than a 50 quart. The only one they had was some god awful 120 quart green hunting cooler version for $52.
> 
> Guess I'll have to keep my eye out for another deal and just order it and have shipped to by local store.


David, how about this one? Only a 100 quart, but might work for your BHK's.

Walmart.com: Igloo Quick and Cool Cooler - White, 100-Quart Cooler: Camping


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I ended up with the Coleman Xtreme5 150 qt, it even comes with wheels! All for the whopping price of $72... Thanks again Ray for helping my budget!


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

I need to buy a second 150 qt...:smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

fivespdcat said:


> I ended up with the Coleman Xtreme5 150 qt, it even comes with wheels! All for the whopping price of $72... Thanks again Ray for helping my budget!


I was in Fishkill New York Wal-Mart yesterday did the last of school supply stuff! They had a display with about a dozen left of the 150 Qt for $56 each. The thought crossed my mind!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was in Fishkill New York Wal-Mart yesterday did the last of school supply stuff! They had a display with about a dozen left of the 150 Qt for $56 each. The thought crossed my mind!


Ummm... the thought passed, why? TonyB, that is a steal! Everyone needs another cooler. You and I both know that...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Coolers for everyone


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was in Fishkill New York Wal-Mart yesterday did the last of school supply stuff! They had a display with about a dozen left of the 150 Qt for $56 each. The thought crossed my mind!


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to have to call around locally and see if I can dig any up at that price.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

***ALERT!! ALERT!!***

The Coleman Xtreme 120qt Cooler is back on sale gents...although it's two dollars more, but at $55.00 it's still a heck of a deal when most sites sell the same cooler for $90-115. Free shipping to your local store as well.

*Coleman Xtreme 120qt Cooler*

***Also, just checked, free shipping to your house and if you use your Discover card, you get an additional 5% cashback which knocks the price of the cooler down to just below $49 with free shipping.***


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

falconman515 said:


> ...Its crazy how my storage and cigars have progressed over the last 2 months since starting this hobby.
> 
> Started with 20 cigars and a small humidor.... now I have a 28 bottle Newair with all the KL and bags, fans, and 7 cheaphumidor trays and now up to about 150-200 cigars.
> 
> ALL IN JUST UNDER 2 MONTHS !!!!!!!!!


Chris, slow down, mate! If you stick this hobby out, in about 6 months, you're going to want to get rid of all the cheap sticks you bought in favor of better quality ones anyway. Quit buying the cheap stuff and just enjoy what you already have for a while... then in 6 months, take all the money you would have spend on cbid cheapos and put it towards a box of something nice! Trust me... it'll be worth it!



Starbuck said:


> I'm devoting one of these coolers for all of by BHK boxes....


You need a cooler just for your BHKs? You, sir, are my hero!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You need a cooler just for your BHKs? You, sir, are my hero!


LOL...yeah just ordered a 120qt cooler to put the 15 boxes of BHK's I have in there with my box of 03 Reserva's and 04 Esplendido's as well. Looks like it will be here Monday. I also just ordered some 60% beads to go into the cooler once it arrives. I think I shall call it the "Cohibador".


----------

